# The spider shop review



## Tavor21 (May 24, 2010)

Lol i couldn't sleep last night as my order was arriving in the morning. 9 tarantulas i brought + some cork bark and a Faunarium (Medium)
[Exo Terra].

But what i released is instead of the 2 avicularia purpurea i got 2 Pamphobeteus sp "Machalla". Lol bargain. 









So i emailed Lee saying thank you and about one little Avicularia sp "peru purple" who didn't make it (Even tho packaging was perfect and all the others were fine) and the two P sp "Machalla".
Lee then emailed me saying he is sending a replacement for the avicularia sp "peru purple" + 2 avicularia purpureas i was over the moon.
This is what i got.









B smithi 2inch 









4.5 inch grammostola sp "north"









her enclosure









P.machalla 









One avicularia versicolor
And a few tarantulas i couldnt take pictures of 










:mf_dribble: and the avicularia purpureas are coming next week with an aviclaria sp "peru purple" 
The spidershop is :no1:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Awesome!!!

:no1:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Good buys - I'd just recommend drying out the substrate for the sp."north" rather a lot as they like it quite dry (with a small moist area).


----------



## Tavor21 (May 24, 2010)

Yeah i did dry it out quite bit just i wanted the moss in it to so i watered it and she is fine. Only problem is sometimes she goes on a stroll up the walls of the enclosure and hangs is this normal i kinder think she thinks she is arboreal.
+ i'm not watering it before i got away so it dry out so im worried


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Tavor21 said:


> Yeah i did dry it out quite bit just i wanted the moss in it to so i watered it and she is fine. Only problem is sometimes she goes on a stroll up the walls of the enclosure and hangs is this normal i kinder think she thinks she is arboreal.


Nope, it's because the enclosure is too wet :lol2: Remove the moss and let it dry out - they are endemic to very dry areas.


----------



## Tavor21 (May 24, 2010)

No its not like its that most of the time she sits just outside her cork bark hide. Just she goes exploring and goes back to outside the hide. I found the moss in the woods dried it out for a week washed it loads quarantined it then stuck it in.


----------



## Tavor21 (May 24, 2010)

How do you keep yours as it will be dry once im back from climbing i thought just incase it doesn't get dehydrated. I dont want it to die and wet substrate wont cause any problems if its for a short while.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Tavor21 said:


> How do you keep yours as it will be dry once im back from climbing i thought just incase it doesn't get dehydrated. I dont want it to die and wet substrate wont cause any problems if its for a short while.


I keep it dry, moderate temperatures (max 28C). 

If the substrate is too wet they will wander about and scale the tank sides - this is different to wandering when it's dry when they tend to move substrate around and burrow etc. Excessive moisture can cause stress - if you are worried about dehydration (don't be) then provide a small water dish. I never saw mine drink, they are quite adapted to xeric (dry) conditions and can survive a long time without water.


----------



## Tavor21 (May 24, 2010)

K it be fine in 3 days meh it be fine as you said adaptable lol. Has urs burrowed?


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

im going to be placing a order soon i keep teasing my self every time i look on there i have a perpul starburst from there that i bought from sum1 else who got it from there cant wait to order from there soon


----------



## Tavor21 (May 24, 2010)

Goner buy my next order soon lol have about £50 left lol i buy some more avics and heat mats


----------



## Tavor21 (May 24, 2010)

Lol most of the new tarantulas have already eaten. Chopped up roach for dinner yum! P. Machalla are really hungry + b smithi and the veriscolor. Both the lp and the b.vagans are nibbing on the legs lol.


----------



## roukey (Jun 29, 2011)

I did my first order with the spider shop and it arrived yesterday.

Bravo to Lee as the delivery was superb and everything arrived safe and sound.

I will be using again :smile:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

if you buy large juvs/sub adults/adults, tss will sex them for you- that's more than most dealers will do.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Tavor21 said:


> Goner buy my next order soon lol have about £50 left lol i buy some more avics and heat mats


No buy more Norths they are my favourite Grammy by a country mile mine are always moving about and the colouration on them in my opinion is better than any spider.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Im out of Grammies now. Losing my grossa and iheringi the same day has broke my heart


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Im out of Grammies now. Losing my grossa and iheringi the same day has broke my heart


That's really sad, 2 in one day sucks. You getting any more or just not thinking about it yet?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Her OH lost his snake as well that's got to be a big blow.


So I kindly send the a desert hairy scorpion for free to cheer them up abit


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

kris74 said:


> That's really sad, 2 in one day sucks. You getting any more or just not thinking about it yet?


It wasnt the fact i lost 2 it was the way my grossa died. She ruptured her abdomen during a moult and made a right mess.



Colosseum said:


> Her OH lost his snake as well that's got to be a big blow.
> 
> 
> So I kindly send the a desert hairy scorpion for free to cheer them up abit


Yea it was Ole she was a big girl and had been with him for 8 years. The scorp is now Marks computer buddy lol. We have been offered a male to borrow if we want to in a month or so.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Cool :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Colosseum said:


> Cool :2thumb:


Not sure if we are quite ready yet lol. On a plus note my other half didnt do the usual of sticking his hand in the tub with the scorp. I think the peed off stance was enough warning lmao


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

There have been no successful breeding's of the Hairy in the UK well certain people have claimed but have had no photo graphical documentation to back there claims up. These are incredibly difficult to achieve in captivity.


Back to topic: Tavor some fine spiders you have purchased.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Colosseum said:


> There have been no successful breeding's of the Hairy in the UK well certain people have claimed but have had no photo graphical documentation to back there claims up. These are incredibly difficult to achieve in captivity.
> 
> 
> Back to topic: Tavor some fine spiders you have purchased.


Apparently its hard to get them past 3rd instar because getting the humidity right is a challenge lol. Im in no rush tbh shes a gorgeous girl and thats coming from someone that isnt keen on scorps lol


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> There have been no successful breeding's of the Hairy in the UK well certain people have claimed but have had no photo graphical documentation to back there claims up. These are incredibly difficult to achieve in captivity.
> 
> 
> Back to topic: Tavor some fine spiders you have purchased.


He bought them last year lol!


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Which tool revived this one


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Colosseum said:


> Which tool revived this one


Duno but last time it was BP reviving everything lol


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Colosseum said:


> There have been no successful breeding's of the Hairy in the UK well certain people have claimed but have had no photo graphical documentation to back there claims up. These are incredibly difficult to achieve in captivity.
> 
> 
> Back to topic: Tavor some fine spiders you have purchased.


 
Ole, I believe Roy (Young-gun) who sometimes posts on here has successfully bred H.arizonensis in the past.
-P


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

selina20 said:


> It wasnt the fact i lost 2 it was the way my grossa died. She ruptured her abdomen during a moult and made a right mess.


That's harsh. Happened to my B.vagans about 18 months ago. She was around 10 years old as well, in really good health etc then a fatal moult. To say I was gutted would be an understatement.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

kris74 said:


> That's harsh. Happened to my B.vagans about 18 months ago. She was around 10 years old as well, in really good health etc then a fatal moult. To say I was gutted would be an understatement.


I was ridiculously gutted because it was my dream to enter her in the BTS show . Also had planned to breed her next year


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Colosseum said:


> Which tool revived this one


It was Roukey haha, looks new so was doing the right thing by looking at the old posts rather than jumping straight in with the usual questions of having just bought 10 pokies and now needs to know how to look after them!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Colosseum said:


> Which tool revived this one





selina20 said:


> Duno but last time it was BP reviving everything lol


You can find out by looking at the post date. 

I'm going to close this, since it's not really related to the old topic.


----------

